# Hi My name is..



## BrittyKay (Mar 13, 2015)

:rabbithop 

Hi My Name is.... Well i dont have a name....:huh

My Mun cant figure out what to name me 

But all i know is Im a boy 

an live in this big cage with a thing called a run....

An i Luv to cuddles :bunnydance:

and Can You Spot my Heart? 

Plez help Mummy with my name I dont want to have no name 

Cuddles an Bun kisses 

, Bun with no name ...Yet


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 14, 2015)

Trix here-

Dumpy and I were discussing this. We think you look like an Archibald. Why? Because we said so.

Love,

Trix


----------



## herbiej (Mar 15, 2015)

Dexter


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 16, 2015)

Ron Burgundy.


----------



## BrittyKay (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello Again My Mum decided to name me Cad..Ummm Oh CadBurry with Two R's 

I dont lay the things that those Chick things Mum calls them she tolds me they Poops them Or some thin

Bun Hugs

CadBurry


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello Cad!

Trix here. You are the most curious looking rabbit I have seen in awhile. You looks like you could be a very cute cuddler. Just don't tell Dumpy- he might want to snuggle you.

Love,

Trix


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats. Since it's close to Easter, they've been running the Cadbury Bunny commercial that first hit the airwaves in the late 80's--further proof that something never fall out of style.


----------



## BrittyKay (Mar 21, 2015)

I do snuggles but i like to run around an roll over mum thought i was this Dog thing not sure what that is never seen one before 
But she did laugh, i think that means i was being funny or somethin

Bun Snuggles,

CadBurry


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Mar 23, 2015)

cute name and welcome =0)


----------

